# FREE CARFAX ANYONE????



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey guys, due of my recent purchase of an MR2, I have a unlimited Carfax subscription till April 10. If anyone wants a FREE Carfax report, post up the VIN and your Email address and i'll run the report and send it to you!!!

Cisco C.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I PMed you.

didn't include my email though

[email protected]


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi I tired to PM you but it said i couldn't i guess cause i'm a newbie. Can you e-mail me please [email protected]


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Ok, I believe I have replied to everyone so far....keep'em coming!!!

Cisco C.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Did you get my reply, thanks for the help.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

PM sent. message is too short.


----------



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks in advance!

3N1BB51D8YL102004
[email protected]


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hi, if anyone has a carfax account still open could you hit me up? i need one done on a b13 classic. thanks


----------



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hi, if anyone has a carfax account still open could you hit me up? i need one done on a b13 classic. thanks


:wtf:
lol ... Did you read the original post? He has it until 04/10 so just post the info here.
:loser:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh jezz, i was thinking of a thread from awile ago where the poster was ASKING if anyone had a car fax. lol thanks for the correction, ill get the info.


----------



## alexander_300z (Mar 24, 2005)

cysco00 said:


> Hey guys, due of my recent purchase of an MR2, I have a unlimited Carfax subscription till April 10. If anyone wants a FREE Carfax report, post up the VIN and your Email address and i'll run the report and send it to you!!!
> 
> Cisco C.



JN1RZ24A0LX016368
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

2MEFM74WX4X620351
[email protected]




lol i just realized my email addy  im such a ricer


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1n4gb32a4mc819541

[email protected]

thanks.....the owner of the car is in the dark too lol, he said the guy he bought it from was so honest he never had a reason to check it out, but wouldnt mind seeing what shows up for the hell of it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1n4gb32axmc763167

[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok I guess my e-mail didnt work so i'll just post mine like everyone else did.

1FMDU32X3MUB77234 @ [email protected] 
Thanks for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Ok....everyone has mail...let me know if you didn't get them....sorry it took so long..had to work the past two days!!!

Cisco C.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok thanks, i got it.


----------



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

I got it, thanks!!


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

:thumbup: Man i didnt get mine. But thanks for doing this for everyone.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

i didn't get mine either.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Andre, and Smodster, sent again..let me know if you got'em...

Cisco C.


ANYONE ELSE?????


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok got it, thanks very much.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

got it too. Thanks.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

your welcome guys....anymore????...only 9 days left!!!

Cisco C.


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

3VWHD81H5VM010972

[email protected]

Since were giving stuff away here, anyone want a gmail acount invite, just post your email address.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Dubber - Sent!!

Anymore!!!! Only 6 days left!!

Cisco C.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

before you leave!!

WAULC68E24A256189

[email protected]


i know theres only 2 days left! im lookin at this car at a local dealership, but i wanna cover my bases first.
thanks!


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

Thought I already posted a thanks but it didn't seem to take, anyway thanks Cisco. :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> 1n4gb32a4mc819541
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks.....the owner of the car is in the dark too lol, he said the guy he bought it from was so honest he never had a reason to check it out, but wouldnt mind seeing what shows up for the hell of it.


you dont think you could do this one again real quick do you? my email deleted it!


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Jasper - Sent!!

Dubber - your welcome!!

1.6pete - Sent again!!


Thanks guys...

Cisco C.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

hey I got two carfax reports if you don't mind. first is my altima, i bought it for $500 a year ago, just curious about it's past. the second is my minivan, I had a $5500 accident with it but have suspicions about it before it was mine. My email is [email protected] thanks in advance. Chris

1n4bu31d7sc172131

1b4gp55r1tb119809


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Turbo200 - Sent

Well, guys I appreciate your patience with me in getting these done. My subscription is up tomorrow..so I don't know if that means thru tomorrow or up till tomorrow that I can run them....if there are any more...I sure will try tomorrow....again THANKS!!!

Cisco C.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks alot man, stupid aol keeps messages for only 1 week or so.


----------

